
Where Some of the Worst Attacks on Social Science Come From - randomname2
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2015/12/when-liberals-attack-social-science.html
======
yummyfajitas
Another article in this line is "The Unbearable Accuracy of Stereotypes".

[http://www.rci.rutgers.edu/~jussim/unbearable%20accuracy%20o...](http://www.rci.rutgers.edu/~jussim/unbearable%20accuracy%20of%20stereotypes.pdf)

Basically social scientists like to treat the usage of ethnic and gender
stereotypes as evidence of stupidity and bad decisionmaking, but they never
bothered to check whether stereotypes were actually incorrect.

------
rewqfdsa
Thanks for posting this article. It further diminishes my already-dismal view
of the social sciences. The article highlights how strictly dogmatic the
social sciences have become and how vicious and petty any attack on orthodoxy
has become. I no longer think it's possible to glean any true knowledge out of
current departments.

